# Which Scent Lok garmet to get?



## savilcr (Feb 10, 2010)

I have been looking at the bowhunter and 6 pocket pant one. I will be mostly bow hunting, what has worked best for yall?


----------



## Fuller (Feb 10, 2010)

Don't waste your money. If you don't believe me, research carbon clothing online before you buy it. Anyone who learns how coconut carbon works won't blow their money.


----------



## golffreak (Feb 13, 2010)

I would not waste the money. It is all one big gimmick. Ever notice how many  of the Scent-Lok, Scentblocker clad hunters complain about getting winded  but, then tell you to "Hunt 360" ?

If you are dead set on getting some...six of one half a dozen of the other.


----------

